# Engl Powerball E645 Vs. Fireball 100 E635



## TTWC Ben (Aug 31, 2009)

so heres the deal! i am selling my 6505+ to a friend to make way for an Engl. Had my heart set on a Powerball v2 but have just seen the new Fireball 100.

They are a very similar price.. so which one do i get!!!!

Has anyone played them both? Comparisons, strengths, weakness... 

cheers.


----------



## Tulu (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 31, 2009)

Isn't the Fireball 100 supposed to sound like the Fireball 60, just a tad darker?

Find yourself some Fireball 60 clips and decide from that I guess.

There's also something to be said for the simplicity of the Fireball.


----------



## TTWC Ben (Sep 1, 2009)

i hear what you are saying about finding clips but i have always found youtube videos etc to be really lame at portraying am amp!!! lol!!

the added bonus to me of a powerball is the inbuilt noise gate (which i hear is very good!) but for the style of music i play in my band i only really need a crisp and clean lead channel and a heavy as fuck gain channel... so im wondering if the fireball is more suited to my needs.

Powerball in undoubtabley more versatile but would i make the most out of the versitility?


----------



## sepherus (Sep 1, 2009)

From what I have heard of the Powerball, it doesn't cut through in 2 guitar bands very well. I can't say for certain as I've never played one my self, every one whom I've seen with one may just not know how to EQ one properly. I've heard they sound better with EL34s also.

The original Fireball is supposed to be very similar to the P-ball, but simpler and a tad more organic. The Fireball 100 has more mids and they are voiced a bit lower. It also has a Mid Boost button. The clean channel also has its own gain/volume now. From what I've heard it sounds more like an amp I personally would be into. There is one video that seems a bit better quality. It's in german though.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 2, 2009)

sepherus said:


> From what I have heard of the Powerball, it doesn't cut through in 2 guitar bands very well. I can't say for certain as I've never played one my self, every one whom I've seen with one may just not know how to EQ one properly. I've heard they sound better with EL34s also.
> 
> The original Fireball is supposed to be very similar to the P-ball, but simpler and a tad more organic. The Fireball 100 has more mids and they are voiced a bit lower. It also has a Mid Boost button. The clean channel also has its own gain/volume now. From what I've heard it sounds more like an amp I personally would be into. There is one video that seems a bit better quality. It's in german though.




Strange EQ settings in that vid. Still sounded good, a bit muffled.


----------



## sepherus (Sep 2, 2009)

Keep in mind there is no od boost being used either, which would help a lot too.


----------



## TTWC Ben (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for your posts!

i have also heard that the powerball isnt very good in 2 guitarist band situations. but as it happens i am the only guitarist in my band! haha, we play in drop G lol.

i heard a local band using a powerball and the distortion was really awesome as were the cleans, just wondered how much difference there was between the two models and if it was actually worth splashing out the extra money on the powerball.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 2, 2009)

Tulu said:


> This thread is relevant to my interests.



why hasn't this troll been banned yet


----------



## Tulu (Sep 2, 2009)

drmosh said:


> why hasn't this troll been banned yet


Why? 

I'm not a troll. I'm just stating that this thread interests me.


Lighten up


----------



## himself138 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 20, 2009)

it's Fireball 60W, not the new one 

this is new one


----------



## himself138 (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks for the correction !!


----------



## Jorock (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey man if you are by chance leaning towards a powerball, I am selling mine on ebay, just put it up and its in excellent condition!

*** ENGL Powerball 100 watt Rev. 2 ABSOLUTELY MINT *** on eBay.ca (item 320425481701 end time 27-Sep-09 20:30:02 EDT)


----------



## Jorock (Sep 26, 2009)

Bump! Auction ends this weekend!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 26, 2009)

fireball 100. seriously awesome and simple monster amp! i´ve played the older 60 watts version, and it´s seriously a great amp. it´s a super-tight sound, with a high mids focus and insane clarity. it sounds like a boosted metal amp by default, so you don´t need any external boost pedals. it´s got a really raw and roaring organic tone with nice dynamics (not all compressed, like some amps are). it stands up to low-ass tunings REALLY well, as long as your cab does too. i´d use a slightly darker voiced cab, just to avoid it being too bright to begin with.


----------

